# Pretencious audiophile corner, music that is a sin to listen whiteout analogue LP?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Your a sound purist, you study the sounds & dynamics overall next to everything, your more tedious than a woman(ladies take this for compliment) or ladies blown me away whit your personal knowledge I would be glad to hear your view, what kind of music feels like a sin in digital, streaming, CD, cassette, you tell me, if there such thing, I personally prefer vocal music on vinyl for splendor of the art of vox musicum, beside this detail I don't care for non-classical and modern classical I.e Bartok Bluebeard's Castle per se.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Beatles_ Revolution 9_.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Bartok's Bluebeard castle, one of his least known, and best forgotten , works, lol


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

paulbest said:


> Bartok's Bluebeard castle, one of his least known, and best forgotten , works, lol


I assume, having dismissed this work out of hand, as is your wont, that your opinion is based on a couple of minutes of the opera, as heard on YouTube, as is also your wont?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I cannot think of a title right now, but I would say that every now and then I find it highly edifying and a reminder to hear how satisfying an analog recording can be on vinyl because digit recordings changed the sound of the music, at least in the beginning, and the glory of that continuous analog sound wave was gone forever, though of course digit recordings do have their advantages. I just can't think of one that I'd care to celebrate at the moment.


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

Well - thinking that OP is somewhat incomplete - not about the work; more like about a recording of a work... although in general, either original Deccas or modern audiophile pressings of Decca recordings are marvels to behold. Currently enjoying a Speakers Corner pressing of Solti's Mahler 1st and next on tap is Elektra, Solti/Nilsson also Speakers Corner. Both amazing - should not compare against digital - digital is digital. Just listen to the pressing without making it a competition - these two are amazing. Also check Analogue Productions pressings - not a bad one in the lot.

v


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

The real audiophile sin is listening to any music on vinyl when digital is an objectively superior medium.


----------



## CrunchyFr0g (Jun 11, 2019)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> The real audiophile sin is listening to any music on vinyl when digital is an objectively superior medium.


*Goes for the popcorn and pulls up an armchair*


----------

